# What wheels fit.



## Champ9908 (Dec 25, 2021)

I just bought an 05 GTO and I unfortunately need some winter wheels. I'm sure it's been asked before but I'm new here LoL What other wheels fit? I've seen some BMW stuff but don't know the offset. Any direct help would be appreciated.


----------



## An0maly_76 (Dec 25, 2021)

Offset usually only becomes critical when it creates clearance or bearing preload issues. According to this site roadkillcustoms.com -- their info indicates a 5x120 lug circle and I took the liberty of pulling their list of compatible applications for your 05 GTO. Looks like BMW isn't all that fits, but most of all that fits. Good news is, there are plenty of steel-wheel Bimmers in junkyards for a good supply of winter wheels.


----------



## Champ9908 (Dec 25, 2021)

Thanks I appreciate it.


----------



## Champ9908 (Dec 25, 2021)

I'm looking at a set of 08 BMW 535xi wheels. I think they will fit but I don't know for sure. They are 5x120x17" but the offset makes me worry. I guess I can take a chance LoL


----------



## An0maly_76 (Dec 25, 2021)

Champ9908 said:


> I'm looking at a set of 08 BMW 535xi wheels. I think they will fit but I don't know for sure. They are 5x120x17" but the offset makes me worry. I guess I can take a chance LoL


Only thing offset really becomes an issue with is if they rub the calipers or cause tire rub in the wheel well. I think most modern cars use a FWDish offset, even if there are variances.


----------



## Champ9908 (Dec 25, 2021)

I want to buy these but it looks like they have an et35 offset. The wheels are 5x120x 17x 7.5 I think they will fit but I just don't know


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

The wheel offset determines where the tire fits in the wheelwell. The stock wheel is 17x8 +48mm offset, and a 245 tire.
The largest tire that fits in the rear is about a 275, without rubbing somewhere in the wheelwell.
You only have about 30mm to play with on a 8 in wide wheel and a 245 tire. A wider wheel or wider tire has less clearence to ply with.
A 275 tire on a stock 8 in wheel only has about plus/minus 5mm

Also, to consider is the GTO wheel is a hubcentric fit. I don't know of any wheel with the 69.5mm hub bore, so you will
need hub rings to fit properly.

A taller tire and/or lowering the rear can cause rubbing as the wheelwell narrows toward the top.

Here is a quote for another post I found:

FRONT - stock is 48mm offset on a 8" wheel. When we increase width (8.5" is pretty much standard) we need to actually decrease the offset which in turn moves the wheel AWAY from the car/strut. If you ran an 8.5" wheel with a 48 offset, that would be the same as running a 8" wheel with a 54.35mm offset! On GTO's we've tested (and tested again) 35mm and 40mm offsets on the front with 8.5" wheels (18" and 19"). 40mm fits fine and gives you about 2mm more clearance than stock. 35mm fits perfectly too and gives you about 7mm over stock...on a few cars if you turn the wheel completely to the left and hold it (further than you normally would ever do), the outside front edge of the passenger side tire will just touch the plastic fenderwell liner. Don't get scared you would never crank the wheel this far in any type of normal driving and it does not do any type of damage whatsoever--it's not possible.

REAR - With a 9.5" wheel in the rear, you can run a 40mm or 45mm offset (the higher the better) with a 275 tire, safely, WITH ROLLED/CUT FENDERS. You should not experience any rubbing with a 40/45 offset once your fenders are modified. We've even fit a 285 tire on a 18x9.5" 45et without rubbing, although for normal applications we don't recommend these as you are more likely to run into issues.

Larry


----------



## Champ9908 (Dec 25, 2021)

Thanks for your reply. These being only 7.5 wide should make it easier for them to fit? I want a tall, more narrow tire for the winter so these may be okay?


----------



## An0maly_76 (Dec 25, 2021)

Champ9908 said:


> Thanks for your reply. These being only 7.5 wide should make it easier for them to fit? I want a tall, more narrow tire for the winter so these may be okay?


It certainly helps. You don't want to go but so tall or your wheelwells will rub at the top on suspension travel, but 1/2 inch can make all the difference sometimes. Generally, as long is it doesn't contact your caliper, rub your wheelwells on turns or bumps, or throw your wheel bearing preload off (hard to do with modern sealed hubs anyway), you should be good.


----------



## Champ9908 (Dec 25, 2021)

So one more question? A 225/45/17 with a +41 offset? I get lost on offset but that should work?


----------



## Kwiksilver (Oct 21, 2020)

You should check out ls1gto  this website is dedicated to 2004 - 06 GTOs. Lots of good info in there for these cars.


----------



## Champ9908 (Dec 25, 2021)

Thanks for the help!


----------

